# Error Code 0xc0000034



## bwashburne (Aug 6, 2013)

I run windows 8 64 bit on an Alienware 18X2 pc. I would give you all the specs but I cant use it right now. I did a refresh on it yesterday as it wasn't running correctly and when it restarted it went to the alienware logo then directly to this: *RECOVERY*
* YOUR PC NEEDS TO BE REPAIRED*
* THE BOOT CONFIGURATION DATA IS MISSING SOME REQUIRED INFORMATION*
* FILE:\BDC*
* ERROR CODE: OXC0000034*
* You'll need to use the recovery tools on your installation media. If you don't have any installation media (like a disc or USM devise), contact your system administrator or pc manufacturer.*

* Press ESC For UEFI Firmware settings*

Now all this being said. I did everything it said.. I put in my windows 8 disc... got nothing the disc wont run... still the same screen.. I put in my restore disc.. nothing same blue screen.. I cant get passed that screen to do anything... PLEASE HELP....


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

check these

http://en.community.dell.com/owners-club/alienware/f/3746/t/19503115.aspx

http://www.dell.com/support/trouble...hs&docid=540734&dgc=SM&cid=249387&lid=4742859


----------

